# Vorbau Klemmhöhe



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

Hi Mädels,

ich Honk habe mir jetzt einen neuen Vorbau bestellt ohne vorher zu messen wie es mit der Klemmhöhe aussieht 

Nun habe ich mal im Netz geschaut welche höhe verwendet wird und festgestellt das es eine Abweichung von ca. 2cm geben wird.

Der neue Vorbau hat eine Höhe von 42 mm und der alte einen von 40 mm.

Ist das jetzt ein Drama oder kann das dennoch funktionieren 

Danke schon mal


----------



## 4mate (7. Februar 2013)

42 *cm  *Link zum bestellten Teil, bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Kannst Du das mal etwas näher erläutern?

Was meinst du mit 42 zu 40 cm?


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2013)

Leute  
ein Typo kann ja wohl jedem mal passieren. Sie meint natürlich mm, ist doch klar 



Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> ich Honk habe mir jetzt einen neuen Vorbau bestellt ohne vorher zu messen wie es mit der Klemmhöhe aussieht
> 
> ...


 
eine schmälere Klemmhöhe ist kein Ding, das funktioniert.

Worauf du grundsätzlich beim Vorbau achten musst:

-der Gabelschaft darf keinesfalls oben bündig abschließen oder gar überstehen! Idealer Weise sollte der Schaft ca. 2-4mm unterhalb des Vorbaus abschließen. Auf jeden Fall so, dass die Aheadkappe nicht auf dem Schaft ansteht, sonst kannst du das Steuersatz-Spiel nicht einstellen. Wenn der Schaft über dem Vorbau übersteht, und du den Lenker aber auch nicht weiter hochsetzen willst ( = Spacer unter den Vorbau), kannst du entweder einen kleinen Spacer über den Vorbau setzen, oder du musst den Schaft kürzen. Wenn der Schaft bündig oben mit dem Vorbau abschließt, hilft dann eben nur kürzen, oder eben doch einen Spacer drunter.

- der Gabelschaft muss auf jeden Fall so lange sein, dass beide Schrauben der Vorbauklemmung noch mit dem Gabelschaft überlappen. Ist das nicht der Fall, verteilen sich die Klemmkräfte ungünstig (effektiv klemmt ja dann nur eine Schraube), was entweder zum Bruch oder zum Lockern führen kann. Beides schlecht.

Fazit: Falls das mit der Vorbauklemmung mit dem alten Vorbau ideal gepasst hat, besorg dir schon mal einen schmalen Spacer (3-5mm), den wirst du brauchen. Entweder unter oder über den Vorbau. Ansonsten eben Gabelschaft etwas kürzen. Das geht bei Aluschäften sehr gut mit einem Rohrschneider ausm Baumarkt (und einer Feile zum entgraten).

Auf den Lenkerklemmdurchmesser hast du hoffentlich geachtet?


----------



## Toolkid (7. Februar 2013)

ähm, der neue Vorbau hat eine größere Klemmhöhe, insofern wäre der Gabelschaft eher zu kurz als zu lang.
Der Gabelschaft sollte bis zur Mitte der oberen Klemmschraube reichen. Einge Hersteller geben auch die Mindesteinstecktiefe an -> evtl. kannst du da gegenprüfen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

Oh shit natürlich meine ich MM und nicht CM!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also wenn beide Schrauben klemmen dann würde es gehen okay.
Das mit dem Space ist so eine Sache. Der Steuersatz ist so in etwa wie dieser:

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=FSA+S...ndsp=56&ved=1t:429,r:52,s:0,i:244&tx=59&ty=55

Die Kappe wo FSA drauf steht also nicht die Abschlusskappe ist verdammt hoch so das keine Space verbaut sind.

Naja hatte mir einen neuen Vorbau mal gekauft weil ich nur das Lager brauchte- hoffe ich hab das noch irgendwo rumfliegen. Dann wird eben das genommen und da dieses flach ist muss dann eben mit Spacern gearbeitet werden.

Erstmal schauen wie die Klemmung ist.....

Danke für die Rückmeldungen!!!!! 

Ach ja, den Vorbau mit 42 cm würde ich auch mal gerne sehen


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> ähm, der neue Vorbau hat eine größere Klemmhöhe, insofern wäre der Gabelschaft eher zu kurz als zu lang.
> Der Gabelschaft sollte bis zur Mitte der oberen Klemmschraube reichen. Einge Hersteller geben auch die Mindesteinstecktiefe an -> evtl. kannst du da gegenprüfen.


 
ups, falsch gelesen 

größer ist natürlich problematischer.
also erst mal dranhalten und im zweifel eher zurückschicken als "zweifelhaft" montieren.


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

Naja zurück schicken wäre auch blöd.
Hier ging es um die Farbe die genau passen muss und die Länge 
Werde später mal am Bike messen und den anderen Steuersatz suchen falls ich diesen benötige.

Ich sehe mein Projekt schon wieder wanken


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2013)

na ja, Vorbauten gibt's wie Sand am Meer. Was für ein spezielles Modell ist es denn?

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht gibt's den FSA Orbit mit verschieden hohen Abdeckkappen. Evtl könntest du schauen, ob du einfach eine schmälere Abdeckkappe herkriegst, vor du den Steuersatz komplett raushaust.


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

Ist der Sixpack Millenium in purple. Die Farbe passt wie Faust auf Auge
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...orbau-1-1-8-Zoll-31-8-mm-50-mm-lang-2012.html
Also iwo wird der Steuersatz sein. Da gäbe es auch nicht viel zu tauschen.
Was mit dem FSA beim Händler und dieser hat mir dann halt einen anderen gegeben (wie erwähnt weil ich eigendlich nur dasLager brauchte) und meinte den könnte ich Problemlos tauschen. Quasi ist nur die Abdeckkappe eine andere.... 
Wie gesagt, ich schau mir  das zu Hause mal an mit dem anderen Steuersatz und messe mal fleißig. Vlt hab ich auch Glück und der Vorbei kommt heute schon.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Oh shit natürlich meine ich MM und nicht CM!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also wenn beide Schrauben klemmen dann würde es gehen okay.
> Das mit dem Space ist so eine Sache. Der Steuersatz ist so in etwa wie dieser:
> ...



Wie weit steht denn der Gabelschaft jetzt im Vorbau?

Könntest Du es mal messen. => sollte im jetzigen Zustand der Gabelschaft 2 oder mehr MM (  ) über den Klemmschrauben liegen, sollte es mit dem neuen Vorbau keine Probleme geben. Alternativ natürlich wie Toolkid schrieb, die Herstellerangaben gegenprüfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

Also ich muss mal messen wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.
Werde mich dann nochmal melden.

Wenn die Schrauben ja klemmen können und alles vernünftig abschließt (Kappe etc.) dann denke ich es könnte grade so klappen.
Also der Vorbau wird und muss definitiv verbaut werden  - finde den halt toll *Frauen halt*

Ich danke


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (7. Februar 2013)

Nicht vergessen, das die Ahead-Kappe nicht unmittelbar auf dem Gabelschaft aufliegen sollte. Also etwas Luft zwischen Gabelschaft und Oberkante Vorbau ist gewollt.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Was mit dem FSA beim Händler und dieser hat mir dann halt einen anderen gegeben (wie erwähnt weil ich eigendlich nur dasLager brauchte) und meinte den könnte ich Problemlos tauschen. Quasi ist nur die Abdeckkappe eine andere....


 
dein händler verkauft dir einen steuersatz, wenn du ein lager brauchst?
hoffentlich war der wenigstens einigermaßen günstig, ansonsten würd ich mal den händler wechseln, bzw. das nächste mal mit dem kaputten lager zum lagerfritzen laufen und da für wenige euros ein neues erstehen 

sind die lager und lagersitze denn bei den beiden steuersätzen wirklich dieselben? die "schräge" bei den industrielagern muss zu der "schräge" des lagersitzes passen. vergleich mal die nummern auf den beiden lagern. 
nichts gegen deinen händler, aber den aussagen eines händlers würde ich nicht so ohne weiteres trauen  (schon zu viel bullshit erzählt bekommen)


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

Ich meine im Kopf zu haben das das passt.
Allerdings ist es ja nicht schlimm grade die Teile zu tauschen wenn ich eh den Vorbau abmontiert habe....

Der Händler hatte keine Einzelteile für den S-Satz und das war der einzigste den die da hatten  naja Geld war in diesem Moment egal da ich was brauchte und nicht warten wollte- wie immer halt.


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Ich meine im Kopf zu haben das das passt.
> Allerdings ist es ja nicht schlimm grade die Teile zu tauschen wenn ich eh den Vorbau abmontiert habe....


 

klar, ist nicht schlimm, wenn's passt.

ich meine ja nur, dass du erst kontrollieren solltest, ob die neuen Lager in die alten Lagerschalen passen. Ansonsten müsstest du eben gleich nicht nur Lager und Kappe austauschen, sondern auch gleich die obere Schale ersetzen. 

PS: wenn das Lager schon eine Zeit lang hinüber ist, solltest du auch noch prüfen, ob der Lagersitz/die Lagerschale was abbekommen hat. Im Zweifelsfall würde das ebenfalls heißen: Schale tauschen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann, habe ich aus dem S-Satz nur die beiden Lager/ oder nur das defekte getauscht und den Rest so gelassen weil es passte.

Bin mal gespannt was bei raus kommt und was ich wirklich verbaut habe damals  vlt. stellt sich ja raus, dass es totaler Mist war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

So war grad mal an meinem Bike und habe mal geschaut wie so die Lage ist 

Die 2 Bilder sind einmal mit meinem jetzigen Vorbau.  Dürfte das erste sein und da stell ich mir die Frage ob 2 mm mehr hier gut sind.

Das 2te Bild ist mit einem anderen Steuersatz der halt niedriger ist. Hier müsste man Spacer verwenden. Aber hier auch die Frage ob es genau den passenden gibt. Hab mir aber heute mal welche besorgt für den Fall der Fälle....

Ihr dürft Daumen drücken das es kein großer Akt wird  
Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2013)

auf dem bild sieht's so aus, als hättest du gut noch 2mm luft bis zur oberen vorbauschraube. 
spacer gibt's in 2,5/3mm, 5mm, 10mm, 20mm da solltest du auf jeden fall was passendes zusammenpuzzeln können. hast ja bei der schaftlänge eh ein wenig "toleranz" nach oben und unten.
wird schon werden


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> auf dem bild sieht's so aus, als hättest du gut noch 2mm luft bis zur oberen vorbauschraube.
> spacer gibt's in 2,5/3mm, 5mm, 10mm, 20mm da solltest du auf jeden fall was passendes zusammenpuzzeln können. hast ja bei der schaftlänge eh ein wenig "toleranz" nach oben und unten.
> wird schon werden




Du meinst jetzt das erste Bild oder?
Steh bei sowas immer auf dem Schlauch 
Space hab ich ja gekauft- das kleinste was dabei ist, ist ein 5mm....
Naja wird schon schief gehen

Wäre das jetzt schlimm wenn es statt 2mm 4 wären?


----------



## scylla (7. Februar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt das erste Bild oder?
> Steh bei sowas immer auf dem Schlauch
> Space hab ich ja gekauft- das kleinste was dabei ist, ist ein 5mm....
> Naja wird schon schief gehen
> ...



ja. ich mein nur, dass es so aussieht, als ob es gehen könnte mit deinem "alten" steuersatz. wie gesagt, könnte... ich kann's ja nicht nachmessen.

wird schon iwie passen, da wär ich mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## Schnitte (8. Februar 2013)

wo sollen denn beim 1. Bild noch Spacer hin? 
sieht für mich auch so aus, als ob es so passen könnte.

beim zweiten bild müsste noch 1 eventuell 2 Spacer ihren Platz finden.


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,

gibt es denn einen Richtwert der besagt, wie viel mm zwischen Vorbau und Gabel sein dürfen? Es wäre ja ca. 4mm aber natürlich müsste gemessen werden.

Also Space nur bei dem 2ten Bild 
Ist ka klar das beim 1ten kein Platz ist.

Leider wurde noch nicht geliefert aber ich hoffe auf heute.


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2013)

da steht doch alles...



scylla schrieb:


> -der Gabelschaft darf keinesfalls oben bündig abschließen oder gar überstehen! Idealer Weise sollte der Schaft ca. 2-4mm unterhalb des Vorbaus abschließen. Auf jeden Fall so, dass die Aheadkappe nicht auf dem Schaft ansteht, sonst kannst du das Steuersatz-Spiel nicht einstellen. Wenn der Schaft über dem Vorbau übersteht, und du den Lenker aber auch nicht weiter hochsetzen willst ( = Spacer unter den Vorbau), kannst du entweder einen kleinen Spacer über den Vorbau setzen, oder du musst den Schaft kürzen. Wenn der Schaft bündig oben mit dem Vorbau abschließt, hilft dann eben nur kürzen, oder eben doch einen Spacer drunter.
> 
> - der Gabelschaft muss auf jeden Fall so lange sein, dass beide Schrauben der Vorbauklemmung noch mit dem Gabelschaft überlappen. Ist das nicht der Fall, verteilen sich die Klemmkräfte ungünstig (effektiv klemmt ja dann nur eine Schraube), was entweder zum Bruch oder zum Lockern führen kann. Beides schlecht.





Toolkid schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft sollte bis zur Mitte der oberen Klemmschraube reichen. Einge Hersteller geben auch die Mindesteinstecktiefe an -> evtl. kannst du da gegenprüfen.



nochmal kurzfassung: distanz höchstens so, dass die obere vorbauschraube noch auf dem schaft klemmt (=mitte schraube), bzw. mindestens so, dass die aheadkappe nicht auf dem schaft aufliegt.


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (8. Februar 2013)

Wie genau meinst du Abstand zwischen Vorbau und Gabel?

1.) Abstand OK Gabelschaft zu OK Vorbau ?
oder
2.) Abstand Gabelkrone zu Vorbau ?

Bei 1.) habe ich mal gelernt, dass es etwa 1 - 2 mmm Abstand sein sollen.


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

Sorry hätte vlt. mal genauer lesen sollen.

Ich meine 1.) Abstand OK Gabelschaft zu OK Vorbau.

Ich werde es einfach testen- mache mich ja hier total bekloppt 

Danke für die Infos bisher. Ich werde berichten was draus geworden ist.

Schönes Weekend Euch!


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (8. Februar 2013)

Wir erwarten deinen Bericht mit Hochspannung.

Mach dich nicht verrückt, ein Freund und ich haben gestern auch 0,75 h mit dem Wechsel eines Hinterrades verbracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Wir erwarten deinen Bericht mit Hochspannung.
> 
> Mach dich nicht verrückt, ein Freund und ich haben gestern auch 0,75 h mit dem Wechsel eines Hinterrades verbracht.



Ich bin selbst gespannt 

na das hört sich na einer Aktion an 
Aber was soll´s nur so lern man


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (8. Februar 2013)

Lag bei uns an den zu engen Ausfallenden und gelockerten Endanschlägen ... learning by doing.


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

Ah okay.
Aber solange es geklappt hat 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (8. Februar 2013)

Das mit den Endanschlägen habe ich gestern im N - Sub gelernt.


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

Wie wo hast Du das gelernt? Steh ich aufm Schlauch oder sagt mir das grad wirklich nix 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Schnitte (8. Februar 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Wir erwarten deinen Bericht mit Hochspannung.
> 
> Mach dich nicht verrückt, ein Freund und ich haben gestern auch 0,75 h mit dem Wechsel eines Hinterrades verbracht.



interessante Zeitangabe  ich dachte sowas nennt man 3/4 h


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (8. Februar 2013)

@ Schranzi

Das sich die Endanschläge an der Nabe lockern können und dann in Verbindung mit einem recht engen Abstand der Ausfallenden ein angenehmes Einbauen des HR verhindern.

@ Schnitte

Kaufmann, da rechnen wir die 45 min halt auf Dezimal um


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

Ah ja jetzt hab ich es auch.
Iwie ist es noch zu früh heute für mich


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

So es gibt Neuigkeiten nur leider keine guten so wie es schaut.  
Hab mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. 

1.Bild mit altem Vorbau und keine Spacer
2.Bild mit neuem Steuersatz und Spacer.  Leider gab es in dem Satz keinen dünneren Spacer und somit schließt es bündig ab.
3.Bild mit neuem Steuersatz und einen Spacer weniger
4.Bild das selbe wie das 3te nur von der Seite wegen der Klemmung.

Also von der Klemmung her passt es und die Schraube von der Kappe wäre glaube ich auch lang genug. 

Was sagt Ihr denn so zu dem Drama hier?
Hätte mir ja denken können das es nix wird direkt. 
Und mein Händler hat keine kleineren Spacer....
Ich könnte platzen-wollte unbedingt fahren.
Achja und mein Lenker ist zu dick aber da ist zum Glück ein neuer auf dem Weg 


Edit:
Habe gerade das gelesen:
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/threads/wie-gro%C3%9F-abstand-oberkante-vorbau-u-gabelschaft-innen.98103/

Würde das bei mir auch gehen?
Also den kleinen Space weg dann den Vorbau und dann den kleinen Spacer drauf?
Die Schraube von der Kappe müsste das doch packen oder?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen- bin da immer etwas nervös bei solch Aktionen wenn was nicht direkt passt und klappt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2013)

ich weiß nicht wo das problem ist  
damit ich meinen ersten post nicht nochmal zitiere muss:

- miss einfach von der mitte der oberen klemmschraube an deinem vorbau bis zur oberkante des vorbaus. den wert merkst du dir. dann misst du bei auf den gabelschaft gestecktem vorbau den abstand zwischen der oberkante gabelschaft und der oberkante des vorbaus. 
wenn der zweite messwert kleiner oder gleich groß wie der erste messwert ist, dann ist alles in bester ordnung, und du musst nur noch das steuersatzspiel einstellen und alles mit drehmoment festziehen.
(alternativ kannst du natürlich auch einfach mit ein bisschen augenmaß peilen statt zu messen 

- wenn der gabelschaft über dem vorbau übersteht, kannst du problemlos einen spacer über den vorbau drüber setzen. das macht technisch keinen unterschied. ich mach das sogar aus prinzip so, weil damit der klemmbereich des vorbaus zu 100% mit dem gabelschaft überlappt, und die klemmung so ideal gewährleistet ist. 

ein vorbau ist keine raketenwissenschaft  
einfach grob gepeilt gucken, dass es passt, festschrauben, und ab damit in den wald


----------



## NiBi8519 (8. Februar 2013)

Ja das ist mir ja klar, mir ging es dennoch um den Abstand da dieser halt etwas größer ist, ob die Schraube dann noch lang genug ist um es zu halten. Ging mir eigentlich nur darum da die Klemmung passt. 
Bin da wohl etwas schwer von Begriff. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## scylla (8. Februar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Ja das ist mir ja klar, mir ging es dennoch um den Abstand da dieser halt etwas größer ist, ob die Schraube dann noch lang genug ist um es zu halten. Ging mir eigentlich nur darum da die Klemmung passt.
> Bin da wohl etwas schwer von Begriff.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



die länge der schraube ist doch egal. du willst doch die position der kralle im schaft nicht verändern. wenn das bisher gepasst hat, wird's das auch weiterhin tun, egal in welcher reihenfolge du vorbau und spacer anordnest. 
falls du dir sorgen machst um die 2mm, die evtl jetzt der vorbau (oder ein spacer, was auch immer) mehr über den gabelschaft übersteht: schraub doch einfach mal die schraube ohne ahead-deckel in die kralle rein, und peil von der seite, dass du sie genauso weit reinschraubst, wie du das mit deckelchen tun würdest. dann schau einfach, wie weit sie in's gewinde greift (notfalls vorm rausschrauben an der schraube markieren). mehr überlapp als das gewinde in der kralle lang ist wirst du nicht brauchen  
ich glaub kaum, dass es da ein problem geben könnte. normalerweise sind die schrauben eher länger als man braucht, wenn die kralle nicht zu tief eingeschlagen ist. die kralle sieht auf deinen fotos ganz normal aus.


----------



## Promontorium (9. Februar 2013)

Bild 4 zeigt doch, daß es perfekt ist. Die obere Klemschraube greift den Gabelschaft in vollem Umfang und endet schön unter Oberkante Vorbau. Wenn jetzt die Schraube der Ahead-Klemmung lang genug ist - und das ist sie in aller Regel - dann ist alles bestens!!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Februar 2013)

Hey ho Guten Morgen, 
danke für die Hilfe!!!!!
Dann bleibt jetzt alles so und gut. 
Später wird nochmal wegen der Schraube geschaut.

Vielen Dank:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Februar 2013)

Kleine Rückmeldung-wie zu sehen ist hat alles geklappt. 

Danke nochmal für alle die sich hier beteiligt haben 

Werde dann mal ne Runde ausreiten. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (9. Februar 2013)

Purple peppt 
Sieht gut aus!


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Februar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Purple peppt
> Sieht gut aus!




Hey,

vielen Dank 
Aber es könnte noch was in purple dran weiß nur noch nicht was.
Fährt sich ganz anders mit breiten Lenke rund klurzem Vorbau.
Morgen gehts auf Tour


----------



## Silvermoon (9. Februar 2013)

Och, da gibts doch noch genügend Auswahl: Schnellspanner, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Flatpedale....


----------



## MissQuax (9. Februar 2013)

Purple find' ich auch klasse!  Habe schon seit Winteranfang etliche Neuteile da liegen (auch von Sixpack ) - werde ich in Kürze endlich mal verbauen.



Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Aber es könnte noch was in purple dran weiß nur noch nicht was.



Wenn's weitere (kleine) Farbtupfer sein sollen:

Ventilkappen

Kettenblattschrauben


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Februar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Och, da gibts doch noch genügend Auswahl: Schnellspanner, Sattelstütze, Lenker, Flatpedale....




Also Pedale sind die Mallet 3 in Purple dran, ebenso der Schnellspanner 
Lenker ist bewusst schwarz geblieben und die Sattelstütze wäre glaube ich zu viel des guten. Aber dennoch fehlt etwas.... Laufräder bzw. Felgen vlt. 

Naja ha jetzt fürs erste genug Geld raus geworfen- brauch erst mal ne Pause


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Februar 2013)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Purple find' ich auch klasse!  Habe schon seit Winteranfang etliche Neuteile da liegen (auch von Sixpack ) - werde ich in Kürze endlich mal verbauen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jaaaa das hab ich mir auch grade gedacht


----------

